# Anyone in the OC??



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to see who's local and interested in some weekley mini meets

:thumbup:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Define "OC" I live in the (951) but I still work and play in Orange County. I'm probably here (in Murrieta) only 30% of my time... (time I'm sleeping included)


----------



## 97200sx (May 14, 2004)

Paul2x said:


> Just wanted to see who's local and interested in some weekley mini meets
> 
> :thumbup:



Im in the 949 area I live in Mission Viejo


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

cool so we got 3 of us so far


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

these guys are in for sure. haha


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll take the one on the far right please.. :thumbup:


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

I'm in O C... you guys want to go to Mongolian style BBQ?


----------



## KSpider (Feb 9, 2006)

Is there GOOD mongolian BBQ up there?? I am in north SD and cant find any good Mongolian BBQ, had so many places back east, but its all fast food style and budget here... I need spices and sauces and non frozen meat! : ) if you guys have a mongolian BBQ meet, Ill drive up : )


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

KSpider said:


> Is there GOOD mongolian BBQ up there?? I am in north SD and cant find any good Mongolian BBQ, had so many places back east, but its all fast food style and budget here... I need spices and sauces and non frozen meat! : ) if you guys have a mongolian BBQ meet, Ill drive up : )


Hey wassup... I thought you were form south dakota for a second.. well yea come on up.. we can set up a weekend to do this.. This place I know is ALL YOU CAN EAT you get your own meat(raw and thawed) beef, chicken, pork, lamb etc.. and you cook it in the fire pit grill in front of you.. each table has its own grill. Then they have like sushi, chow mein, friend rice, soup, egg rolls, teriyaki chicken etc... ice cream.. its like $7.99 which isnt that bad.


----------



## KSpider (Feb 9, 2006)

Thats pretty cheap for all you can eat no matter how bad it is lol...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm out here in Lake Forest and I work in Mission Viejo. Let me know where/when the mini-meets are at, and dependent on my work schedule, I'll attend. Its been a LONG time since I've been to a Meet.

-Sam


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

where is everyone at now a days? How about a local BBQ? summer is here


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

boosteddet said:


> where is everyone at now a days? How about a local BBQ? summer is here


I'm still around. If someone can find the time to organize a get-together with a BBQ, I'm down.


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

sounds good!


----------



## NoLmit-B13 (Sep 23, 2006)

lol well ill start this thread again...im in anaheim hills, but wont be driving for another 5 months, just got my permit last month, but got my 93 b13 2 days ago!! hit me up if you guys want to

Aim: NoLmitSoldier444
Email: [email protected]


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

we should start a new linkk for those who want to chill.. bbq or bonfire at bolsa or something.


----------



## GoldTima01 (Jun 21, 2006)

back from the dead. im in laguna nEYEgel.


----------

